# ¡Feliz cumpleaños Alexacohen!



## Víctor Pérez

Como creo que el _thanks but no thanks_ no contempla los cumpleaños, quiero desearle a *Alexa*, una de las más combativas foreras de WR, un muy feliz día de cumpleaños.

Aquí, un pequeño presente.
Felicidades,
Víctor


----------



## Namarne

Naturalmente que no lo contempla.  
Y mucho menos en el caso de las-jóvenes-románticas-nunca-mueren  que han decidido congelar su cuenta cumpleañera en los... mmm, cuántos eran... Ah, sí: ...y tantos.  
(Ya ves que aquí sabemos guardar secretos.) 

Muchas felicidades. 
Jordi


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ale!  

Te mando un abrazote con mucho cariño,
Beatriz
​


----------



## argentina84

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*
*¡Que disfrutes de tu día!*
*Un beso*
*Argentina84*


----------



## cherine

Muy querida amiga,

Te deseo un muy feliz cumple, un muy feliz año y muchos felizes años a venir 

May all your wishes come true, and may you keep warming the forum with your presence 

Besos
Cherine


----------



## frida-nc

Que sea muy feliz.
Y que te diviertas mucho.


----------



## romarsan

¡cumpleaños feliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz
tocate la nariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz
que si no te la tocaaaaaaaaaas
no serás tan feliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz

P.S. Esta no es de Shakespeare, pero va con todo mi cariño.
Besos
Ro


----------



## lamartus

*¡Muchísimas felicidades, querida Alexa!*


*Espero que hayas tenido un sí-cumpleaños de fábula ¡te lo mereces!.

Mil besos y a soplar:* fuuuu​


----------



## alexacohen

Oh, nonononono... 
I posted a long long thread saying thank you, my friends! and got disconnected. 
I never expected to have a "happy birthday to you" congrat thread, so I didn't see this one till today. I'm so sorry.
*To Victor*:
Thank you very much, dear friend. But the "fighter"... I've always liked to make love, and not war. With flowers in my hair and all that, even if I'm not going to San Francisco.

*To Namarne*:
A true knight would never disclose a secret that a dame sans merci has told him. I expected no less from you, sir Galahad.

*To Tampiqueña*:
A big "abraso" from Al-Andalus to match your very Mexican "abrazote".

*To Argentina84*:
Thank you, too, my friend. Someday I'll learn how to make colourful posts. I can't, when I try to do it they never look right.

*To Cherine*:
It is a privilege to be here, and it is a privilege to have your post in this thread, my much admired friend. May happiness and love surround you, always.

*To Frida-nc*:
I have always wondered what "nc" stood for, but I didn't dare ask. I know it's just bad-mannered idle curiosity from my part, that's why I didn't dare! Thank you, too.

*To Eva Maria*:
I rather think _Sylvia_ would be outraged to have her name changed so. Besides, it does interfere with the metric. And I've always liked Forencia better than Verona.

*To Romarsan*:
I've forgotten to touch my nose. I'll check if I have some horrible black spot left in the middle on my wrinkles.

*To Lamartus*:
I've been eating chocolate cake all day. I'll be sorry tomorrow. Your virtual cake would have been better. Thank you very much! 

The poetry-lover-romantic-not-any-longer-a-girl would like to write a poem for all romantic people. No, it's not from Shakespeare, but from the Andalusian poet Abu Muhammad 'Ali ibn Ahmad ibn Sa`id ibn Hazm أبو محمد علي بن احمد بن سعيد بن حزم, who in the Xth century wrote:

_Someone asked my age_
_when he saw the white hair on my temples_
_and my cheeks devoid of colour_
_and I answered: Come to think of it_
_I've only lived an instant._

_They told me: ¿how can it be so?_
_You're saying a strange thing._
_And I said: The one who holds my heart_
_I kissed one day._
_For as long as I live_
_for me there will only be _
_that one instant that counts._

*Carpe diem!*


----------



## fsabroso

Alexa:

Con mucho cariño quiero desearte un muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!!, que la pases superbien y disfrutes mucho de este día.

Fsabroso.


----------



## Argónida

Alexa, cielo. Tarde y mal. Qué desastre.

Y además, diga lo que diga Lamartus, no estoy nada inspirada a estas horas de la mañana (y menos ahora, ya sabes tú por qué...).

Un beso muy grande, y no te preocupes por la edad. Yo te llevo un año de adelanto y aquí estoy, hecha una girl forever . Sigue siendo como eres, con Xtantos, con el pelo blanco o de colores, y disfrutando intensamente todos los besos y todos los instantes vividos y los por venir. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Alexa. Yom hudelet sameaj (espero que esté bien). Muchas felicidades y que cumplas (o no-cumplas) muchos más.

Un abrazo.

Ant 

P.S. Aprovecho y te felicito también por tus 4.000, que prisa chica, hace nada estábamos igualados.


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Que cumplas muchos más Alexandra amiga! *
Años y posts. 
Con el pelo blanco o de colores. 
Estés donde estés. 
Y que los disfrutes, todos los días.

Desde Grecia te saluda,
Cristina


----------



## nichec

Dear Alexa, 

Though we have exchanged PMs on your birthday, I still want to post here, happy happy happy birthday 



Guys, I know Alexa's real age, gimme 1000000000000000000000 Euros, and I will talk


----------



## romarsan

nichec said:


> Dear Alexa,
> 
> Though we have exchanged PMs on your birthday, I still want to post here, happy happy happy birthday
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I know Alexa's real age, gimme 1000000000000000000000 Euros, and I will talk


 


Jejejeje, si esa información es "vox populi". Todos sabemos que Alexa cumplío ayer 26 años!!!!!!


----------



## alexacohen

I can't believe it!
It's my best birthday party ever! Not even surpassed by that one such a looong time ago when I got my first Barbie doll (yes, it was Barbie the flight attendant, what a premonition).

*To Fsabroso*:
I am honoured. I promise now that I'm a year older and reason has finally entered my head: I'm not going to chat anymore. Errrr... I promise I'm going to _try_ not to chat anymore. Oh, and just in case, the poem I wrote is not copyrighted. The poet was born in Córdoba in 994, and the translation is my own. I didn't break the rules, I promise, truly.

*To Argónida*:
I still remember you once told me you'd like to be like me when you grew up. It was a lovely thing to say, but you'll be much better than I am when you reach my age. You already are!

*To Antpax*:
No merit of mine to have arrived to 4000 so soon... half of them read "yes, you're right, Anthodocheio, Antpax, Argentina84, Argónida, Cherine, Cuchuflete, Eva Maria, Fernita, Fsabroso, Frida-nc, Jeromed, Lamartus, Namarne, Nichec, Parhuzam, Romarsan, Scotu, Tampiqueña, Tezzaluna, Trisia, Víctor, everybody!" (that's the trick).

*To Anthodocheio*:
No white hair as yet. My hairdresser works wonders, you know. Still dark brown with a fiery red streak on the right side. My daughter decided it was cool to have a fiery red streak, and she knows better. Even though the manager doesn't think so!

*To Eva Maria*:
You'll have to search for some obscure quotation.. Cymbelline, maybe. You owe me a "bocata calamares", and you have to virtually pay your debts.

*To Nichec*:
You'll have to lower your 1000000000000000000000 and add a comma somewhere... maybe after the 1... but... I'll always be, er, twenty five at heart! 

*To Romarsan*:
Missed by one year, my friend! But every woman is always 25 in her heart, even when she is eighty. 

Big hugs from the bottom of my twenty five years old heart 

Alexa


----------



## alacant

Alexa, Alexa,

Happy birdie to you!
Happy birdie to you,
Put your humper up your jumper!
Happy birdie to you!

Of course you are 25, what else could any of us be?

Lots of love, big hugs, Alacant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Alexa


----------



## Vampiro

Ale:
Llego tarde, pero siempre llego... 
Todo está dicho o casi dicho ya, y las musas no pasaron por aquí esta mañana.
Pero te envío todo mi cariño y un gran abrazo desde el sur del mundo.
Que cumplas muchísimos más... y que yo pueda saludarte en cada uno de ellos.
Un beso amiga.
Cuídate mucho.


----------



## Camilo1964

Alexa:

Tarde, pero igual con mis mejores deseos. En mi país hay una canción, muy nuestra, que expresa todo lo bueno que puede uno querer para alguien en su cumpleaños. Te dejo la letra:

Ay que noche tan preciosa es la noche de tu día todo lleno de alegría en esta fecha natal./ Tus más íntimos amigos esta noche te acompañan, te saludan y desean un mundo de felicidad./ Yo por mi parte deseo lleno de luz este día, todo lleno de alegría en esta fecha natal./ Y que esta luna plateada brille su luz para ti, y ruego a Dios porque pases un cumpleaños feliz. 

Y que sean muchos más,

Camilo

Dear Mods: Esta canción casi que pertence al dominio público en mi país, aunque su autor es Luís Cruz. El uso pretende ser de buena fe. Por favor, si van a aplicar la regla, dejen sólo la última copla.


----------



## alexacohen

Dear friends,
It does feel wonderful to be appreciated so. 
I'd like "to tell you that I am immensely fond of you all, and that eleventy-one years is too short a time to live among such excellent and admirable hobbits forer@s"

*To Alacant*:
Not yet have I been able to do a birdie, a triple bogey is my best try. Have fun next weekend!

*To Rosangelus*:
You are the one and only Rose from Los Angeles I have ever met. I have one rose on my own name... but not so beautitul.

*To Vampiro*:
After all the chocolate cake I've eaten, my blood is too sweet for you to drink, my friend. But we'll have thousands of years to drink champagne (rosé, of course) down under.

*To Camilo1964*:
Looking at your avatar I pondered... Is it The Don Camilo, the eternal enemy of Peppone?
Or is it not?
That is the question...

(I really should go and do the dishes...)

Big hug!


----------



## EmilyD

Dearest *Alexa*,

Please forgive my tardiness!

I wish you a Happy Birthweek!
and health, creativity and joy all the time.
_
Your presence here is of immeasurable value._

Love,

Nomi ( your distant cousin !)


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Queridísima Alexa,*

*Te deseo EL MÁS FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DE TODOS...*

*¡Qué tu vida sea llena de éxito y de felicidad... Lo mereces bien.*

*Espero que este día muy especial ha sido feliz para ti y que lo celebraste con tu familia y tus amigos y tus seres queridos.*

*De nuevo, ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ALEXA!*

*Con todo el cariño que poseo...*
*Cristina *


----------



## polli

* ¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLE ALEXA!!*​
*Llego requeterecontra tarde, pero ¨más vale tarde que nunca¨. Y obviamente que no podías cumplir otra cosa que 25, esta Ro, encima te quiere agregar años.*
*Besos*​


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchísimas felicidades Alexa. 

RIU


----------



## Trisia

Dear Alexa,

I hope you know I respect and value you greatly (but I felt like going public ).
Have a great year.

Sincerely,
Trisia


----------



## alexacohen

My dear friends, I'm running out of words!!!
I'll resort to quotations...

"May those who love us, love us;
and those who don't love us, 
may God turn their hearts;
and if He doesn't turn their hearts,
may he turn their ankles
so we'll know them by their limping.”

*To EmilyD*:
People who come from the Sepharad of old will always have a bond, no matter how far away from home life has taken them.

*To Cristina Moreno*:
I've been missing you all over the place, where have you been hiding? I'll have to check your profile to know where you're posting, so we meet again!

*To Polli*:
Well, fortunately I wasn't born on the 29th February whenever, or I would still be six years old ( and wouldn't be allowed to post here).

*To Riu:*
But how did you manage to send any post at all? With a lovely dark haired baby who demands your attention full time? It has been a wonderful surprise! 

*To Trisia:* 
Wish I had the courage to post in the EO forum. I do miss you, but I can't find you anywhere! Shall we ask the mods to open a "knowing each other" thread with different questions? 

Love you all,

Ale


----------



## Kibramoa

¿_Cumplir o no cumplir_?   Que les parece si en lo que nos ponemos de acuerdo, mejor CELEBRAMOS...

Ya que estamos de manteles largos no podemos olvidar el tradicional mole, la serenata con mariachi, y el pastel en tu honor.

Muchas felicidades en tu cumpleaños. Un abrazo.


----------



## krolaina

Apoyo la propuesta, Kibra.

Felicidades Alexa...sí, sí... tardías... post 31, anda que ya me vale.


----------



## Berenguer

Alexa, no tengo perdón posible.
Tú que esperaste, y desesperaste por felicitarme mis 1000.....y yo, aquí, siguiendo el cómputo de krola...#32 .......
En cualquier caso, Albayzina....Muchísimas felicidades para la forera más combativa, más justa, y más _bienhablada _que hay (nada fue igual desde aquel "¡coño!").
Un beso muy grande.
Beren


----------



## Joca

I go away from this forum and then I come back. I am actually very irregular on here. Accidentally (?) I have just seen the post about Alexa's birthday. When was it (what a foolish question!)? I certainly missed it. Probably two or three days ago. Is it too late?

Since I am at a loss for words, I will sing the old song, hoping it will make some sense:

_Parabéns pra você_
_Nesta data querida_
_Muitas felicidades_
_Muitos anos de vida._

Alexa, I wish I could give you an actual (belated) hug right now. Keep growing in wisdom, my friend.

JC


----------



## UVA-Q

Alexa

Muchas felicidades, he llegado muuuuyyyy tarde, pero no quería la oportunidad de desearte lo mejor, y hago cita de una canción de cumpleaños que he aprendido con mi familia política:

En este hermoso día,
una niña nació,
que se llama Alexa
y que seas muy feliz.
Apaga las velas,
de tu lindo pastel
y pide un deseo...
y que seas muy feliz.


¡¡¡¡¡Un muy cariñoso abrazo!!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

alexacohen said:


> *To Argónida*:
> I still remember you once told me you'd like to be like me when you grew up. It was a lovely thing to say, but you'll be much better than I am when you reach my age. You already are!


 
*mayor**.*
(Del lat. _maior, -ōris_).

*1. *adj. comp. de *grande.* Que excede a algo en cantidad o *calidad*.


Santa RAE dixit. Nunca me estuve refiriendo a la edad cronológica


----------



## alexacohen

I have no words any longer, except Freddie Mercury's:

"When you're through with life and all hope is lost
Hold out your hand 'cos right till the end 
- Friends will be friends".

*To Kibramoa*:
Mariachis! What a wonderful idea! May I ask for a special song?
This one:
"Amanecí otra vez entre tus brazos
Y desperté llorando de alegria
Me cobijé la cara con tus manos
Para seguirte amando todavía" 
Romantic till the end!

*To Krolaina*:
Quid novi?
I saw you last in the Latin forum... so.... just to remember:
Ridentem dicere verum quid vetat.
What prevents me from speaking the truth with a smile? 

*To Berenguer*:
Coño, but of course nothing is the same! 
What a battle it was. Stalingrad? Iwo Jima? Orleans? Culloden?
Nope. Berenguer and Alexa fighting side by side against everyone else... over the correct translation for "coño". 
The times they are a'changing indeed, my friend.

*To Joca*:
It is never too late, dearest Joca. I am unable to say how much I love to see you again here. I missed your kindness, your good sense, your sensitivity, your intelligence. I have missed you an awful lot. 
Your hug warms my heart. Never leave, dearest Joca. You are indeed invaluable.

*To Uva-Q*:
I had never heard the happy birth_week_ to you song you've written! 
I like it, it's absolutely original. Thank you so much!

*To Argónida*: 
Ah, but I did.
From the day my twins were thirteen, I feel as old as my mother. Or my grandmother. After all, I'm saying what they always said:
"Put on your slippers"
"Do your homework"
"No, you can't have a cell phone".
"Do as I say".
Gosh, I do feel old!

*To Joannes*:
You've said "happy birthday Alexa" in the wrong forum (comments & suggestions), but thank you, it's nice to be remembered!

Thank you so much, everyone!


----------



## Moritzchen

Siempre llego tarde a esas cosas! Alexa, puedes elegir de entre los tesoros que guardo en mis bolsillos, puedes quedarte con esto, o con esto. Pero además, siempre podrás contar con mi amistad. Feliz cumpleaños!


----------



## Kibramoa

No faltaba más. Ya me puse de acuerdo con los del mariachi.

*♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪"¡Ándenle **muchachos**, para **Alexa **en su cumple!"  **♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪*
*Cuando te llevan serenata con mariachi, puedes pedir que te canten la canción de tu preferencia. No hay problema. Seguimos con el festejo. *


----------



## alexacohen

"Ain't it good to know that you've got a friend? 
People can be so cold.
They'll hurt you, yes, and desert you.
They'll take your soul if you let them.
Oh yeah, but don't you let them".
Now I'm borrowing from Carol King (Carol Klein, by the way).

*To Moritzchen*:
I'm so awfully happy to see you here. And that you have indeed forgiven me my unforgivable post.
It's a lame excuse, but I am curt when I am hurt!

P.S. Do I have to kiss the frog and see if there is a Prince Charming hiding under its skin?

*To Kibramoa*: 
Oh, lovely.
I'll try some karaoke: "¿Me estás oyendo, inútil?" Not a mariachi song, exactly... but Paquita la del Barrio is great, isn't she?

Big Smile!


----------



## Jaén

Alexa!!!

Como decimos en México cuando llegamos tarde a la fiesta: "Se vale recalentado"??

Llego tarde, pero no vengo con las manos vacías! Como ya estamos casi en las fiestas decembrinas, qué tal adelantarnos rompiendo unas *piñatas*?? Con esto, cambia el motivo de la celebración:

Feliz no-cumple, Alexa!!!!!

Con cariño, Alberto.


----------



## alexacohen

*Ay, Jaén!*
¡Que me he quedado sin citas, y sin palabras! 
Las piñatas siempre me han encantado, aunque nunca conseguí ninguna "chuche". Todos los niños eran mucho más rápidos que yo (y más grandotes). ¡Ahora tengo una para mí solita!
Prometo compartir las chuches... si es que las piñatas de São Paulo llevan "chuches" dentro, que aún no lo sé!

Con cariño, también,

Ale


----------



## Galician Girl

para el más simpático ornitorrinco que he conocido en mi vida, devorador de galletas de chocolate, y no sé cómo, pero con una excelente figura... pásanos las recetas del régimen... feliz cumpleaños alexa, que sea por mucho tiempo... un abrazo gg


----------



## alexacohen

*Galician Girl:*

Así que estabas mirando cómo me zampaba unas estupendas Digestive de chocolate.... en lugar de estar dándole al 'google y planificando nuestro viaje al maravilloso país de Oz.
¡Recuerda que Byron Bay y Ayers Rock son innegociables!.
Luego, tú a Christchurch y yo a Perth. 
Con mis primos (así si me dejan en tierra por lo menos tengo cama ).

Besísimos,

Ale


----------



## Galician Girl

Vale, ornitorrinco, Byron Bay y Ayers Rock.
¿Barrera de coral?

GG.


----------



## Moritzchen

Ayers Rock aparece en un libro que estoy leyendo en este momento, El péndulo de Foucault. Dónde está (la roca, el libro está en mi escritorio!)?


----------



## panjabigator

I'm over two weeks late...must of gotten late in traffic!  Anyway, as president of your fan club, I'd like to wish you a Happy Birthday, and wish you many more to come!  

(Your city Granada, by the way, is a gem!  Best time yet!)


----------



## Priss

Whaaa!! Yo también llego tan tarde....  Pero bueno, aunque sea ya muuy tarde espero que hayas tenido un lindo cumpleaños. Eres una persona muy agradable Alexa, y siempre he agradecido tu buen humor y paciencia. ¿Recuerdas este hilo? http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=427168
Jajaja!, pasamos dias intentando encontrar una traducción a mis típicos hilos irlandeses, y siempre me fue de mucha utilidad tu ayuda. 
Gracias por todo muchacha!!! se te quiere mucho y que este año nuevo de vida para ti puedas seguir aguantadome  y por su puesto, que seas muy pero muy feliz.

Un abrazo tardío,

Priss


----------



## alexacohen

This is my best birthday party ever!!
Have I said this before??

*To Galician Girl:*
Coral Barrier?? With sharks included? Rainforest and ferngully trees for me. With a cuddly koala included if possible. 

*To Moritzchen*: 
I've kissed the frog but it is still a frog... no prince charming!
Oh, and Ayers Rock is located in Australia. I read somewhere (possibly travelling agent brochure) that you can look at it but you'd better not touch.

*To Panjabigator*:
Dearest President: I'd like to inform you that summers in Granada are *hot*. I hope you will come back some day, now that I know you can understand our terrible accent! Your Spanish is impeccable!!

*To Priss*:
Yo también me he divertido mucho con tus hilos... recuerdo ése, y también recuerdo otro en el que llegamos a la conclusión de que si nos iban a poner verdes for french-kissing George Clooney, pues que nos pusieran verdes por llevárnoslo a la cama directamente. Total, from lost to the river...

Thanks to each and every one of you. You are truly wonderful!


----------

